# Hello all



## timpsykes (Jul 2, 2019)

Hi all, come to the forum to get advice from all you knowledgeable people. I am starting training again after a 15 year break. Yes i have got fat and out of shape over the years and looking for advice on a good kick start to my training?

I did a cycle around 15 years ago and did get quite big, i enjoyed having a nice figure and feeling healthier but now over 40 i want to peruse a great figure again. Has anyone any ideas where to start?


----------



## brazey (Jul 2, 2019)

Welcome.... Post questions in the anabolic forum for more views and replies. Include your stats, height, weight, bodyfat%, goals etc.


----------



## Montego (Jul 2, 2019)

Welcome!


----------



## timpsykes (Jul 2, 2019)

Thank you, i will go and have a look.


----------



## timpsykes (Jul 2, 2019)

Montego said:


> Welcome!



Thank you.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 3, 2019)

timpsykes said:


> Hi all, come to the forum to get advice from all you knowledgeable people. I am starting training again after a 15 year break. Yes i have got fat and out of shape over the years and looking for advice on a good kick start to my training?
> 
> I did a cycle around 15 years ago and did get quite big, i enjoyed having a nice figure and feeling healthier but now over 40 i want to peruse a great figure again. Has anyone any ideas where to start?



Welcome!


----------



## REHH (Jul 5, 2019)

Hey welcome to the board


----------



## TripleOvertime (Jul 5, 2019)

Welcome to IMF!


----------



## bigcruz (Jul 5, 2019)

Welcome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ARAMIS (Jul 6, 2019)

Hi guys .. I?m aramis...I?m new to this forum..got started on the 25th of June with some sust 200 mix with Tren 100...twice a wk pin..however..I have xperience some heavy swollen and major inflammation which actually turned into a flu..felt sluggish..xtremly weak..sick all together..every time I?ve pinned...could it be that the ten was a complete bunk..??..anyone any advice..??..more imfos that can help.???...thanx guys..


----------



## Vision (Jul 7, 2019)

First and foremost, welcome to IM.. 
Have fun and make your rounds, check the place out with some of the exciting topics and the our amazing forum sponsors..

Also, be sure to read the forum rules. 

::Forum rules HERE::


----------

